# tekin esc



## slash76 (Jun 1, 2010)

So im new to on road and im running vta using a tekin rs esc. And i have no clue how to put it in blinky mode. If any body can help me i would really appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

First of all you'll need 212 software in the ESC. From there I'd check Tekins website for instructions on programming it to the blinky mode.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

If your in to links here it is http://www.teamtekin.com/hotwire_RS.html

or if you're not just go to timing profile and move the slider all the way to the bottom (profile 1) that is blinky mode, save setting and now your esc should blink when you plug it back in to the receiver and power it up. :thumbsup:


----------

